# Dollgoldi from ebay



## aquacorps (May 16, 2008)

Bought on ebay in 2007. NS 19.6. Three new spikes developing.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2008)

Gorgeous, send it to me. Was the vendor in NY?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 16, 2008)

Wow, very nice! :clap:


----------



## Candace (May 16, 2008)

And I'd just be happy with one spike on mine!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 16, 2008)

Excellent!!!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2008)

That is pretty nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2008)

Big plant, also.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 17, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## paphjoint (May 17, 2008)

Excellent !! !!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2008)

This is a great one, but then again I love almost any yellow flower. Great plant too, so big and healthy.


----------



## aquacorps (May 17, 2008)

Thanks! It does well growing under lights (T-5).


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2008)

:clap: :clap: Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## Elena (May 18, 2008)

The flower and the plant are both fantastic!


----------



## cwt (May 18, 2008)

What a bargain!!!!


----------



## Corbin (May 18, 2008)

Great plant and a beautiful flower.


----------



## Wendy (May 18, 2008)

Very nice. Mine looks to be working on two sheaths...finally after five years.


----------

